# Arden 15 discontinued



## MOJOERASER (11 mo ago)

I put down some Arden 15 in early April and finally in may the soil temps consistently above 65 degrees and daytime highs in 80 and 90s. Problem I am having is the growth is slow and some spots none at all. I was going to buy another bag but Hancock seed has discontinued the Arden 15 and days Yukon is almost the same ????? Yukon and Arden 15 together probably won't look good and I can't do another complete overhaul . Anyone know why this seed is getting shutdown ? Also if I get it p percent coverage will this type of grass spread fast enough so I won't have to try a new seee this summer ?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I would not mix no matter how close they look. I'd let what germinates get established and then judge how to fill in the rest, either by sprigs or plugs.


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

I have some Arden 15 left over from my seeding project. How much are you looking for?


----------



## BentleyCooper (Jun 15, 2020)

I've got a small bag as well if you need


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think it's discontinued, I think it's out of stock.


----------



## MOJOERASER (11 mo ago)

Need 3 pounds probably min


----------



## MOJOERASER (11 mo ago)

I checked Hancock site and it says the words discontinued on it.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I ordered from Seed Barn in March, but they show OOS now too.
https://seedbarn.com/search?type=product&q=Arden*+15*


----------



## MOJOERASER (11 mo ago)

I am starting at o see good growth I may just hold off for a month and see how it goes we had 3-4 days in a row of humid high 80 and low 99 days with lows in upper 70s the soil temps have now hit 70 at night and low 80s during the day.




The big bare spots was where a tree was at and near the house which is shaded by the roof.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

I heard that a newer verity is replacing it. No one has updated their sites yet because they are waiting in the information. I'm planning on plugging anyway but I was thinking about an overseed with Arden 15...until I saw no one had any so I called around and was told its being changed again!


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I don't think you really need any more. What you have will fill in the next couple months if you get any decent rains.

You could even transplant some sprigs from the thick areas to that bare spot to speed things along.


----------



## callmestevee_o (Nov 11, 2021)

Arden 15 is produced by Pennington Seed's. I talked with several vendors around the country and apparently they are completely out of stock and that's why you can't find it anywhere. Due to supply shortages, labor shortages, etc... they just simply didn't have the volume to distribute. I'm not sure if it will be replaced or not, but it's currently not being produced.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

MOJOERASER said:


> I am starting at o see good growth I may just hold off for a month and see how it goes we had 3-4 days in a row of humid high 80 and low 99 days with lows in upper 70s the soil temps have now hit 70 at night and low 80s during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sprinkler is that?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Just based on those photos alone, fertilizer will fill it. Push it hard. 2 lbs of nitrogen a month. It will fill itself


----------



## MOJOERASER (11 mo ago)

What sprinkler is that?
[/quote]

It's sold at lowes it's called the orbit h20-6

It says it's good for 5000 square feet. Obviously that is in a circle in reality it probably covers 3500
I really like it.

Thx for all your help people!


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

MOJOERASER said:


> What sprinkler is that?


It's sold at lowes it's called the orbit h20-6

It says it's good for 5000 square feet. Obviously that is in a circle in reality it probably covers 3500
I really like it.

Thx for all your help people!
[/quote]

Thank you!


----------



## coachruss (8 mo ago)

*From Pennington Seed:*

_Good afternoon,

Thank you for contacting Pennington Seed. Arden 15 is no longer available. Bermuda Triangle, Tierre Verde or Mohawk are comparable until a replacement for Arden 15 is produced and I do not have a timeline available of when that will be.

Thank you,

Angie
Consumer Care Team
Pennington Seed, Inc.
1-800-285-7333_


----------



## Rob Davidson (3 mo ago)

kalcormier said:


> I have some Arden 15 left over from my seeding project. How much are you looking for?


Is this still available? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Rob Davidson (3 mo ago)

Rob Davidson said:


> Is this still available? I can't find it anywhere.





kalcormier said:


> I have some Arden 15 left over from my seeding project. How much are you looking for?


Thank you. I am looking for two pounds. The Arden I have is wonderful.


----------

